# April POTM Nomination Thread.



## Corry (Apr 3, 2006)

Post your nominations for April photo of the month here!

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of April in the galleries.  Photo must have been taken by the poster.  

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted. Thanks for understanding!

Have fun!


----------



## Mansi (Apr 3, 2006)

*Randog's 'Puddle Earth'* it's been rockin my 'earth' since i saw it!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mansi (Apr 3, 2006)

*:heart: 'The hand that feeds' by Chiller *


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 5, 2006)

Chiller must be on a roll this month...  

_Back Door_ by *Chiller*


----------



## Chiller (Apr 6, 2006)

Work Work Work (aka...a blue jay chuckin a seed)..by Airic






ps..thanks sooo much Mansi, and JTH , for the nominations.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Randog (Apr 7, 2006)

*1984 - Freedom is Slavery...by Mohain* 






_ps..I also thank Mansi for her Surprising nomination. Thank-you!_


----------



## JonK (Apr 7, 2006)

*PARK BENCH* by tuna


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 7, 2006)

"Normal Stuff - Baseball" by Nakedyak







"What Do You See?" by ClarinetJWD







"The Magic Bullet" by digitalstudio


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 7, 2006)

Chiller: (the Vault) Tuba player from the Santa Clause parade


----------



## WNK (Apr 8, 2006)

Suburbia by Digital Matt


----------



## Randog (Apr 8, 2006)

*Wait Here by Joeri*


----------



## duncanp (Apr 8, 2006)

*1st Nomination: Unamed by Nitefly:*​


----------



## digitalstudio (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks sooo much for the nomination!!!!
Im flattered!!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 10, 2006)

*Wish you were here...by Archangel





*


----------



## digitalstudio (Apr 11, 2006)

I would like to nominate chiller. 





"Bathing in the sun, eating nuts"


----------



## Corry (Apr 11, 2006)

The Metro, By ClarinetJWD 







A Bench in Montesero (gotta check the spelling on that  ) by Unimaxium


----------



## WNK (Apr 14, 2006)

Second nomination:
Hail Maker by wxnut


----------



## Randog (Apr 15, 2006)

My final nomination:
*On the bridge by Joeri*


----------



## JonK (Apr 16, 2006)

good choice randog :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 17, 2006)

Sabba Store by LaFoto 





Green Window Shutters By Unimaxium






Lincoln by Hobbes28


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you Corry and Sara for your nominations 

You're too kind


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow.  I think that's my first nomination.   Thanks Jeff.


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 22, 2006)

1. Shadows,_ by Unimaximum_






2. Untitled,_ by clarinetJWD_





3. Lincoln,_ by hobbes28_


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 28, 2006)

wow, some great photos in here... i'm not looking forward to having to pick just one! 

one more nomination from me... really enjoying these coastal shots from THORHAMMER...

From_ 2 Rocky Coast Shots_ by *THORHAMMER*

*



*


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2006)

Ok, no more nominations...I'll get the poll up later on today when I get home from work (if I forget, pm me!)


----------

